
'Extreme programming' controls Mars Lander robot  - nickb
http://www.computerworld.com/action/article.do?command=viewArticleBasic&articleId=9094138&intsrc=hm_list
======
dhimes
It's not clear they are using the term "extreme programming" as we understand
it. I'm disappointed the article doesn't talk more about the process they use.
Maybe someone there reads this and can elaborate...

